#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > سوال: روش کامل Remote Desktop روی ویندوز 7 را می خواستم

## sardarshams

سلام

دو تا سیستم است که هر کدوم تو یک شهر قرار داره و از طریق ADSL هر دو تا به اینترنت وصل میشند و روی هر دو تا ویندوز 7 نصب شده می خواستم بدونم چه جوری می تونم به اون یکی سیستم وصل بشم و کنترل اون سیستم را در دست بگیرم خواهشا آموزش 

کامل باشه با تشکر

----------

*A.R.T*,*boss_2014*,*DPS12*,*ma1369*,*pps2011*,*takolduz_f*,*yousef12*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز برای اینکه بدون نرم افزار و با امکانت خود ویندوز چنین کاری انجام دهید نیاز هست که سیستم هدف دارای IP Valid باشه که هزینه ماهیانه دارد. ولی میتوانید از یک روش بهتر و بدون هزینه استفاده کنید. برنامه ای به نام TeamViewer وجود دارد که رایگان هست و با سرچ در گوگل می توانید از سایت خودش دانلود کنید.

روی هر دو سیستم برنامه را نصب کنید. وقتی برنامه را اجرا کردید سمت چپ برنامه یک password و یک your ID وجود دارد. هر سیستمی که قصد دارید به آن وصل شوید این دو را به فرد متصل شونده میدهد. او ID را در سمت راست برنامه وارد میکند و روی کانکت کلیک میکند ، اگر برنامه سمت میزبان در احال اجرا و ID صحیح باشد از شما پسوورد را میپرسد و وارد میکنید ، اتصال برقرار شده و ادامه کار...
هر بار برنامه باز و بسته شود پسوورد آن  تغییر می کند. البته می توانید با ساخت یوزر در تنظیمات برنامه کاری کنید که همیشه با یوزر و پسوورد ثابت به آن سیستم متصل شوید.
موفق باشید

----------

*A.R.T*,*akbarof*,*ali_sha*,*boss_2014*,*DPS12*,*kawe2011*,*ma1369*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## A.R.T

> سلام
> 
> دو تا سیستم است که هر کدوم تو یک شهر قرار داره و از طریق ADSL هر دو تا به اینترنت وصل میشند و روی هر دو تا ویندوز 7 نصب شده می خواستم بدونم چه جوری می تونم به اون یکی سیستم وصل بشم و کنترل اون سیستم را در دست بگیرم خواهشا آموزش 
> 
> کامل باشه با تشکر


در منوی استارت بنویس remote desktop و از لیست یافت شده گزینه allow  remote access to your computer را انتخاب کن.
در پنجره باز شده در بخش remote desktop یکی از گزینه های دوم یا سوم را  انتخاب کن
گزینه اول برای غیر فعال کردن remote desktop
گزینه دوم برای اینکه بتوان از کامپیوترهای با ویندوز قدیمی تر مثل xp به  هفت وصل شد(امنیت پایین تر)
گزینه سوم برای اینکه بتوان فقط از کامپیوترهای با ورژن ویندوز هفت یا 2008  بتوان به هفت وصل شد(امنیت بالاتر)
سپس انتخاب گزینه add users برای اضافه کردن کاربرانی که حق وصل شدن به  صورت remote را دارند.(نکته این کاربران حتما باید پسورد داشته باشند و  پسورد بلانک یا خالی برای وصل شدن remote کافی نیست.)
اگر می خواهید از کامپیوترتان به کامپیوتر دیگری وصل شوید در منوی استارت  بنویسید remote desktop و اینبار گزینه remote desktop connection را  انتخاب کنید در پنجره باز شده آدرس IP کامپیوتر مقابل را بنویسید و connect  شوید. قبل از کانکت شدن می توانید با انتخاب گزینه options برخی گزینه ها  از قبیل سرعت اینترنت و کیفیت اتصال و غیره را تعیین کنید.
موفق باشید.

----------

*akbarof*,*ali_sha*,*DPS12*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## onlyiran

> در منوی استارت بنویس remote desktop و از لیست یافت شده گزینه allow  remote access to your computer را انتخاب کن.
> در پنجره باز شده در بخش remote desktop یکی از گزینه های دوم یا سوم را  انتخاب کن
> گزینه اول برای غیر فعال کردن remote desktop
> گزینه دوم برای اینکه بتوان از کامپیوترهای با ویندوز قدیمی تر مثل xp به  هفت وصل شد(امنیت پایین تر)
> گزینه سوم برای اینکه بتوان فقط از کامپیوترهای با ورژن ویندوز هفت یا 2008  بتوان به هفت وصل شد(امنیت بالاتر)
> سپس انتخاب گزینه add users برای اضافه کردن کاربرانی که حق وصل شدن به  صورت remote را دارند.(نکته این کاربران حتما باید پسورد داشته باشند و  پسورد بلانک یا خالی برای وصل شدن remote کافی نیست.)
> اگر می خواهید از کامپیوترتان به کامپیوتر دیگری وصل شوید در منوی استارت  بنویسید remote desktop و اینبار گزینه remote desktop connection را  انتخاب کنید در پنجره باز شده آدرس IP کامپیوتر مقابل را بنویسید و connect  شوید. قبل از کانکت شدن می توانید با انتخاب گزینه options برخی گزینه ها  از قبیل سرعت اینترنت و کیفیت اتصال و غیره را تعیین کنید.
> موفق باشید.


با تشکر از دوستمون ،در صورتی که درشبکه سیستمی که میخوایم ریموت بشه NAT  شده باشد یا آیپی ولید نداشته باشه عملی نخواهد بود و روش ذکر شده برای شبکه محلی میباشد و پاسخ قبلی یعنی استفاده از نرم افزارTeamViewer صحیحتر میباشد.
باتشکر

----------

*boss_2014*,*DPS12*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## sunrider

سلام

برای استفاده از remote desktop خارج از منزل یا محل کار بدون IP Valid این مراحل رو طی کنید.

1- remote desktop رو فعال کنید و مطمین بشید که کار میکنه. از یه کامپیوتر تو همون شبکه این امتحان رو انجام دهید. در نظر داشته باشید یوزر هایی که پسورد ندارن نمیتونن از این سرویس استفاده کنن. پس حتما برای یوزرتون پسورد بگذارید.

2- حالا باید Dynamic DNS Client راه اندازی کنیم. به سایت Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP برید و برنامه کلاینت رو دانلود و نصب کنید. برای ویندوز XP از نسخه 3 استفاده کنید. بعد از ثبت نام و اضافه کردن سرور (کامپیوتر خودتون) و انتخاب دامنه مثلا irantk.no-ip.biz مشخصات رو درون برنامه کلاینت وارد کنید تا DNS Record مربوط به خودتون رو آپدیت کنه. برای آشنایی با چگونگی تعریف سرور به راهنمای سایت مراجعه کنید. پس از انجام درست این مراحل وقتی آدرس irantk.no-ip.biz رو ping کنید آدرس کامپیوتر خودتون رو نشون میده.
3-حالا به تنظیمات مودمتون برید و تو قسمت Virtual Server برید و یک Rule تعریف کنید که IP مقصدش همون IP کامپیوتر خودتون تو شبکه داخلی باشه (مثلا 192.168.0.10) و پورت مبدا و مقصد رو 3389 تنظیم کنید.
4- الان که DDNS و Virtual Server رو راه اندزی کردید کافیه از یک کامپیوتر که از اینترنت شما استفاده نمیکنه و به خط اینترنت دیگه ای وصله MSTSC.EXE رو اجرا کنید و در قسمت آدرس irantk.no-ip.biz رو وارد کنید و پس از دیدن صفه لاگین ویندوز یوزر و پس خودتون رو وارد کنید.

لازم به ذکره که شما میتونید چاپگر و درایوهای کامپیوتر خودتون رو از راه دور استفاده کنید. فقط کافیه تو تنظیمات Remote Desktop گزینه Local Resources رو فعال کنید.

سالهاست که به این روش از همه جا به کامپیوتر خونه دسترسی دارم و میتونم فایلهام رو ببینم و بردارم و فایل بگذارم.
موفق باشید

----------

*DPS12*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
ممنون از توضیحات شما
مشکل این کار اینه که باز کلاینت باید استفاده کنید و کلا دنگ و فنگش هیچ فرقی نداره که از همون TeamViewer استفاده کنند. این کار فقط زمانی شاید کاربرد داشته باشه که مجبور باشید از خود ریموت ویندوز استفاده کنید و IP ولید هم تحت هیچ شرایطی نمیخواین تهیه کنید

----------

*DPS12*,*kaveh.21*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## sunrider

TeamViewer بدون لایسنس قابل اعتماد نیست و در پیوستگی ارایه خدمات نمیشه بهش تکیه کرد. از طرفی وقتی رو ویندوز سرور نصب بشه حتما لایسنس میخواد و ارایه خدمات نمیکنه

----------

*DPS12*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------


## nekooee

برنامه برای ریموت که رایگان هم باشه زیاد! روش شما خیلی پیچیده هست ارزش نداره. logmein و ....

----------

*DPS12*,*onlyiran*,*pps2011*,*sardarshams*

----------

